
Walmart's Evolution From Big Box Giant To E-Commerce Innovator - swohns
http://www.fastcompany.com/3002948/walmarts-evolution-big-box-giant-e-commerce-innovator
======
saumil07
Fun to see former co-workers and managers quoted in detail. This is one of
those acquisitions that everyone thought was crazy/weird/fluky on Day One but
has made more and more sense as time as gone by.

